# Siemens Charger locomotive



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

A picture of one of the eight Siemens Charger locomotives that the Washington Dept of Transportation purchased. One of the eight was the lead loco on the Cascade that crashed in the State of Washington.

Bill


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, we know it will run 80 MPH.


----------



## Pitt-Trolley (Dec 11, 2017)

Here is the end result of that incident...


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I hear they are not so good on 15" curves.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought I heard the locomotive stayed on the track and all the cars derailed.
From that picture I am wrong. Was there 1 or 2 engines.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not think it will take the NTSB a year to determine excessive speed caused this wreck. I will not call it an accident.


----------



## Nik (Jan 17, 2018)

mopac said:


> I thought I heard the locomotive stayed on the track and all the cars derailed.
> From that picture I am wrong. Was there 1 or 2 engines.


There was a Charger leading with a P42 on the tail end of the train.

For how the train itself derailed, there is a simulated recreation of it here:




-Nik


----------

